# 2012 Maintenance Fees



## mhoutsma (Oct 17, 2011)

Just saw the 2012 maintenance fees for my unit.  Looks like they went up less than one percent from last year, which is great.  Here is the info:

   2 Bedroom, Las Vegas (Karen), Gold Season, $852 excluding ARDA and Club dues.  

   Are the club dues billed separately?  Can you pay them online too?


----------



## rjp123 (Oct 17, 2011)

South Beach - 4800 pts (1 Bedroom) - Platinum Season

Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown

2012 Operating Fee $687.95 (up 2.1%)
2012 Reserve Fee $147.22 (up 4.2%)
Real Estate Taxes $80.55 (up 15.7%)

Not bad.  I voted to fully fund the reserve however I don't think the resolution passed as this is a small increase in reserve funding.


----------



## yumdrey (Oct 17, 2011)

mhoutsma said:


> Just saw the 2012 maintenance fees for my unit.  Looks like they went up less than one percent from last year, which is great.  Here is the info:
> 
> 2 Bedroom, Las Vegas (Karen), Gold Season, $852 excluding ARDA and Club dues.
> 
> Are the club dues billed separately?  Can you pay them online too?



Usually club dues are billed together with your MF.
Karen Ave. had a renovation and had a high reserve last year.
Maybe this year it went back to normal?


----------



## phil1ben (Oct 18, 2011)

HGVC South Beach 7000 Points (2 bedroom) Platinum:

        2012 Operating Fee	01/01/12	 	$1,012.48	
 	2012 Reserve Fee		01/01/12	 	$217.62	
 	Real Estate Taxes		01/01/12	 	$104.00

	                                             Total: $1,334.10

Club Dues of $119.00 were also billed but I did not include them in the above because they were not resort specific.

I also voted to fully fund the reserve. We may have been the only two votes in favor.


----------



## GregT (Oct 18, 2011)

Sea World 1BR Platinum, in Orlando Vacation Suites II



2012 Operating Fee  01/01/12   $437.14  
  2012 Reserve Fee  01/01/12   $133.45  
  Real Estate Taxes  01/01/12   $94.98  
  2012 Club Dues  01/01/12   $119.00  
  Total Current Balance:     $784.57  
  Voluntary Arda Roc     $3.00  
  Total Current Balance:    $787.57 


2011 Operating Fee 01/01/11 $431.31 
2011 Reserve Fee 01/01/11 $99.24 
Real Estate Taxes 01/01/11 $143.39 
2011 Club Dues 01/01/11 $114.00 
Total Current Balance: $787.94 


Interesting to compare to 2011....

Best,

Greg


----------



## DaveC (Oct 18, 2011)

*Marco fees are up*

The Club Regency of Marco Island, FL has increased fees again this year. 
It goes up $40 to $50 every year.

2 bedroom pool view silver season:
2009 $781.82
2011 $867    estimate
2012	$915.74

Looks like approx 5.5% increase each year

Karen ave las Vegas 2 bedroom platinum
2010 $815
2011 $852.33
2012 	$852.58


----------



## Remy (Oct 18, 2011)

Flamingo 1br

2012 Operating Fee	$565.26	
2012 Reserve Fee		$141.56	
Real Estate Taxes		$26.97	
2012 Club Dues		$119.00	
Total Current Balance:	$852.79	
Voluntary Arda Roc 	$3.00	
Total Current Balance:	$855.79


----------



## RTW Traveler (Oct 18, 2011)

Sorry I posted last years fees not 2012


----------



## kool_kat (Oct 19, 2011)

*Flamingo 2bedroom*

2012 Operating. 615.06
2012 Reserve 157.22
Real Estate 32.11
Club dues 119
ARDA 3.00
Total due 926.39


----------



## Purseval (Oct 19, 2011)

Tuscany (International Drive) 2br gold

2012 Operating Fee      01/01/12 $713.42
2012 Reserve Fee        01/01/12 $172.67 
Real Estate Taxes        01/01/12 $109.66
2012 Club Dues           01/01/12 $119.00 
Total Current Balance:               $1114.75 
Voluntary Arda Roc                    $3.00 
Total Current Balance:               $1117.75

We own an EOY so this is 47.88 more than our 2010 statement, a negligible increase over 2 years.


----------



## dja1980 (Oct 19, 2011)

Tuscany (International Drive) 1br Platinum

$500.67 2012 Operating Fee (Up 2.66%)
$121.11 2012 Reserve Fee (Up 35.61%)
$109.02 Real Estate Taxes (Down 28.15%)
$119.00 2012 Club Dues (Up 4.39%)
*$849.80 Total Current Balance (Up 0.84%)*

$ 3.00 Voluntary Arda Roc
$852.80 Total Current Balance


Tuscany (International Drive) 2br Platinum

$713.42 2012 Operating Fee (Up 2.72%)
$172.67 2012 Reserve Fee (Up 35.60%)
$151.61 Real Estate Taxes (Down 28.15%)
$119.00 2012 Club Dues (Up 4.39%)
*$1,156.70 Total Current Balance (Up 0.86%)*

$ 3.00 Voluntary Arda Roc
$1,159.70 Total Current Balance


----------



## Brkian (Oct 20, 2011)

Seaworld 2BR gold.  5000 point. (OVS II) 
 2012 Operating Fee  01/01/12   $610.60  
  2012 Reserve Fee  01/01/12   $186.39  
  Real Estate Taxes  01/01/12   $78.11  
  2012 Club Dues  01/01/12   $119.00  
  Total Current Balance:     $994.10  


Vegas strip, 3BR penthouse platinum, 9600 points.
  2012 Operating Fee  01/01/12   $702.86  
  2012 Reserve Fee  01/01/12   $194.53  
  Real Estate Taxes  01/01/12   $33.37  
  Total Current Balance:     $930.76 

(note: club dues are showing on the first contract above only)


----------



## gnorth16 (Oct 25, 2011)

LV Bvld 2BR Fees

  	2012 Operating Fees	  	$564.13 	
  	2012 Reserve Fee 		$147.54 	
  	Real Estate Taxes 		$25.31 	
  	2012 Club Dues 		        $119.00 	
  	Total Current Balance:   	$855.98 	

        Voluntary Arda Roc 	        $3.00 	
  	Total Current Balance:   	$858.98


----------



## JM48 (Oct 25, 2011)

My Sea World is different from Brkian.

Sea World OVS II 5000 pts. 2 br. Gold
 Operating Fee   $610.35
 Reserve Fee     $209.28
 Real Estate Taxes $ 98.82
 Total                $ 918.45

 My club dues are on my LV bill.

 Why are the Reserve fee & Real Estate taxes higher on my bill? 

 JM


----------



## xandern (Oct 29, 2011)

Our Sea World fees are similar to those of Brkian, but not entirely. This is for a 2 br Platinum, which as I understand should have been the same as for the 2 br Gold, which it is, but not for the taxes.

Seaworld 2BR Platinum. 7000 point. (OVS II)
2012 Operating Fee  01/01/12   $610.60  
2012 Reserve Fee  01/01/12   $186.39  
Real Estate Taxes  01/01/12   $123.61  
2012 Club Dues  01/01/12   $154.00  
Total $1,074.60


----------



## semicycler (Oct 29, 2011)

*Parc Soleil 1br Platinum 4800 pts*
$487.15 2012 Operating Fee (Up 2.9%)
$104.90 2012 Reserve Fee (Up 13.6%)
$  68.79 Real Estate Taxes (Down 12.2%)

*$660.84 Total (Up 2.58%)*



*Flamingo 2br Platinum 7000 pts*
$615.06 2012 Operating Fee (Up 1.2%)
$157.22 2012 Reserve Fee (9.0%)
$  32.11 Real Estate Taxes (Down 38.8%)

*$804.39 Total (Down 0.01%)*




2012 Club Dues now $119 (Up 4.4%)


----------



## Bxian (Nov 1, 2011)

We are at our home resort (Charter Club of Marco Beach) right now-budget was approved last week.  Maintenance will be $917 next year.  Not sure how it breaks down for taxes, etc.  We own 2 weeks and maintenance is slightly different for each due to taxes (I think that taxes for 1 building may be slightly higher. This is a 3.4% increase.  They are planning on redoing one (or both-not sure) bathrooms next year.  Kitchens and living rooms have been redone since we were here in May of 2010 and look great! This sure beats being at the office


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 2, 2011)

xandern said:


> Our Sea World fees are similar to those of Brkian, but not entirely. This is for a 2 br Platinum, which as I understand should have been the same as for the 2 br Gold, which it is, but not for the taxes.
> 
> Seaworld 2BR Platinum. 7000 point. (OVS II)
> 2012 Operating Fee  01/01/12   $610.60
> ...



Comparing OVS 2 BR Platinum 7000 points
2012 Operating Fee 610.35 
2012 Reserve Fee 209.28 
Real Estate Taxes 125.32 
2012 Club Dues 119.00
Total $1,066.95

OK so everything is close except club dues.  Most club dues are $119 why is the one I quoted from $154?


----------



## semicycler (Nov 2, 2011)

Sandy Lovell said:


> OK so everything is close except club dues.  Most club dues are $119 why is the one I quoted from $154?



It's higher by $65.  Just guessing but perhaps you subscribe to an automatic billing?  Vacation insurance?  Annual auto-home week reservation?


----------



## sml2181 (Nov 2, 2011)

xandern said:


> Our Sea World fees are similar to those of Brkian, but not entirely. This is for a 2 br Platinum, which as I understand should have been the same as for the 2 br Gold, which it is, but not for the taxes.
> 
> Seaworld 2BR Platinum. 7000 point. (OVS II)
> 2012 Operating Fee  01/01/12   $610.60
> ...



Our club dues are higher.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 2, 2011)

sml2181 said:


> Our club dues are higher.



but why?  automatic billing? Vacation insurance? Annual auto-home week reservation? NO NO and NO.

I own OVS I (I think, i got the bill in the mail, but don't have it with me.  When I check online it says OVS I in one place and OVS II in the other.


----------



## sml2181 (Nov 2, 2011)

Because we are non US citizens, or international members.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 2, 2011)

sml2181 said:


> Because we are non US citizens, or international members.



oooohhhhh, didn't appreciate that difference. 

Ik heb niet inzien


----------



## sml2181 (Nov 2, 2011)

Sandy Lovell said:


> oooohhhhh, didn't appreciate that difference.
> 
> Ik heb niet inzien



Ok. I'm impressed.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 3, 2011)

sml2181 said:


> Ok. I'm impressed.



My maiden name is vander Hulst.  My parents were both born in the Nederlands and immigrated to Canada in the 50s.  I have a general verbal understanding of about 75% of the language.  My spelling and reading is non existent, I have to sound out the words and see if when hearing them I understand what they mean.  I really understand what is like to be illiterate.  I had to look up the spelling.


----------



## xandern (Nov 4, 2011)

Sandy Lovell said:


> Comparing OVS 2 BR Platinum 7000 points
> 2012 Operating Fee 610.35
> 2012 Reserve Fee 209.28
> Real Estate Taxes 125.32
> ...



Does anyone know why the operating fees, reserve fees and taxes might be similar for all of us at Sea World, but not identical ? Does it matter in which building you own ?


----------



## Remy (Nov 5, 2011)

"There are two budgets at SeaWorld. 
One for Orlando Vacation Suites I (for phases 1 and 2) and the other for Orlando Vacation Suite II (for phases 3 & 4)." -alwysonvac

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57419


----------



## hockeybrain (Nov 11, 2011)

Description  Due Date   Balance   
  2012 Operating Fee  01/01/12   $741.56  
  2012 Reserve Fee  01/01/12   $134.96  
  Real Estate Taxes  01/01/12   $59.35  
  2012 Hawaii Ge Tax  01/01/12   $55.81  
  2012 Club Dues  01/01/12   $119.00  
  Total Current Balance:     $1,110.68  
  Voluntary Arda Roc     $3.00  
  Total Current Balance:    $1,113.68 

Above is Lagoon 1 bedroom plus (6200 points annual)


----------



## Omne (Nov 13, 2011)

Got my statement for 2012 fees for Hilton Club New York. 14,000 points, fees due 1/1/12:

2012 Operating Fee   $2,604.00
2012 Reserve Fee      $197.40
Real Estate Taxes      $561.40
2012 Club Dues        $225.00
Voluntary Arda Roc   $3.00

Total Current Balance: $3,590.80


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 21, 2011)

I own both of these...


Bay Club 2 BR A unit, 7000 HGVC points

Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown 
  Description  Due Date   Balance   
  2012 Operating Fee  01/01/12   $1,000.66  
  2012 Reserve Fee  01/01/12   $192.96  
  Real Estate Taxes  01/01/12   $73.71  
  2012 Hawaii Ge Tax  01/01/12   $65.02  
  Total Current Balance:     $1,332.35 


VS

Seaworld 2 (OVS II) BR 7000 HGVC points

Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown 
  Description  Due Date   Balance   
  2012 Operating Fee  01/01/12   $610.35  
  2012 Reserve Fee  01/01/12   $209.28  
  Real Estate Taxes  01/01/12   $125.32  
  2012 Club Dues  01/01/12   $119.00  *****  for both accounts
  Total Current Balance:     $1,063.95  


Like FL prices but better....but not much I can do now.


----------



## greenwich3 (Nov 24, 2011)

Kingsland
2 Bedroom Premier 14,400 points

$1662.02 Total

OP - $1213.32
Reserve Fee - $144.81
Real Estate Taxes - $165.62
Hawaii GE Tax - $79.41
Dues - $119.00


----------



## psychjoe (Nov 28, 2011)

*Eagles Nest - Marco Island*

2 Bedroom

$650.00  Operating Fee
$398.00  Reserve Fee
$52.67    Real Estate Taxes

Total: $1100.67


----------



## strgrace1 (Nov 28, 2011)

2 bedrooms Lagoon Tower 7000 points

2012 Operation Fee 964.65
2012 Reserve Fee 212.62
Real Estate tax 93.49
2012 Hawaii GE Tax 78.33
2012 club dues 119
AEDA 3

Total is 1372.09


----------



## 7SeasLover (Dec 28, 2011)

Sandy Lovell said:


> My maiden name is vander Hulst.  My parents were both born in the Nederlands and immigrated to Canada in the 50s.  I have a general verbal understanding of about 75% of the language.  My spelling and reading is non existent, I have to sound out the words and see if when hearing them I understand what they mean.  I really understand what is like to be illiterate.  I had to look up the spelling.



I love the Nederlands! All those bicycles!!! Tulips! Windmills! Lovely place!


----------



## Remy (Dec 28, 2011)

HGVC Valdoro Mountain Lodge

1 bedroom
Operating Fee: $600.80
Reserve Fee: $168.09
Taxes: $30.08

Total annual: $798.97

Valdoro bills 50% of the Operating fee, the entire reserve fee and all taxes in January, making the January bill $498.57. The other 50% of the Operating fee is billed in July at $300.40.

Valdoro was also sold as 2 weeks (a ski week and a summer float), so some bills will reflect double the above amounts.


----------



## theactortony (Jan 24, 2012)

LVH 1BR gold
Op Fee: 435.45
Res Fee: 156.01
RE Taxes: 19.94

(Maybe I should upgrade...   )


----------



## blueskys (Jan 24, 2012)

greenwich3 said:


> Kingsland
> 2 Bedroom Premier 14,400 points
> 
> $1662.02 Total
> ...


our maintenance fees are double this, for 2 bedroom at KL...why would this be if MFs are based only on size and location...does anyone know?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 24, 2012)

blueskys said:


> our maintenance fees are double this, for 2 bedroom at KL...why would this be if MFs are based only on size and location...does anyone know?



The MF actually seem low for the point value, perhaps they owe EOY and this is only half of the payment.  That might account for why yours are double, you own every year.  Just speculation.  I have no idea for certain.


----------



## blueskys (Jan 24, 2012)

Sandy Lovell said:


> The MF actually seem low for the point value, perhaps they owe EOY and this is only half of the payment.  That might account for why yours are double, you own every year.  Just speculation.  I have no idea for certain.


sorry, I thought it was just based on location and size...and nothing to do with points. correct me please if I'm wrong. We also have more points than Greenwich3. thanks so much! and yes, every year for us.


----------



## ThierryJapan (May 31, 2012)

*Grand Waikikian M/F*

2 BR platinum Premier

M/F: 1165.6 USD
Club: 154 USD (non US resident pays more)
Tax:135.22 USD
Excise tax: 4.712 %

Total 1523 USD for 2012


----------



## channimal (Jun 1, 2012)

Omne said:


> Got my statement for 2012 fees for Hilton Club New York. 14,000 points, fees due 1/1/12:
> 
> 2012 Operating Fee   $2,604.00
> 2012 Reserve Fee      $197.40
> ...




7000 pts HCNY
1/1/2012 2012 Operating Fee 1,302.00
1/1/2012 2012 Reserve Fee 98.70
1/1/2012 Real Estate Taxes 280.70
1/1/2012 2012 Club Dues 225.00
1/1/2012 Voluntary ARDA Fee 3.00 0.00


----------



## TUGmember100 (Jul 16, 2012)

Does anyone have the 2 BR Platinum maintenance fee information for the following properties:  HGVC and the Las Vegas Hilton (Karen Ave) 
HGVC on the Las Vegas Strip.  
Thanks much in advance.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jul 16, 2012)

TUGmember100 said:


> Does anyone have the 2 BR Platinum maintenance fee information for the following properties:  HGVC and the Las Vegas Hilton (Karen Ave)
> HGVC on the Las Vegas Strip.
> Thanks much in advance.



MF's are independent of season, they are the same regardless.  That said, both were posted near the beginning of this thread for 2012.  Typically we  seen increases to MF's of around 5% a year.

2 Bdrm @:
LV Strip were listed as $855 (including Club Dues)
Karen were listed as $852 (not including Club Dues)

Club Dues are $119 and go up periodically.  
ARDA is a Timeshare lobbying group, voluntary contribution of $3 is added to the dues which you can opt out of.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 16, 2012)

Found this interesting comparison of t/s in Carlsbad, Ca that includes the HGVC / GPP affiliates.

http://www.tamarackresort-carlsbad.com/editor_upload/File/2012 annual maintenance fees.pdf


----------



## TUGmember100 (Jul 17, 2012)

UWSurfer said:


> MF's are independent of season, they are the same regardless.  That said, both were posted near the beginning of this thread for 2012.  Typically we  seen increases to MF's of around 5% a year.
> 
> 2 Bdrm @:
> LV Strip were listed as $855 (including Club Dues)
> ...



I must be blind...I thought I scanned the thread (missing the very first post!), can't imagine what else I'm missing.  But thank you UWSurfer!


----------

